
Official NES controllers coming to Nintendo Switch alongside paid online service - xref
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/09/official-nes-controllers-coming-to-nintendo-switch-alongside-paid-online-service/
======
strongambient
Back to the past indeed. I mean, it's fun that the NES controller is coming
but I'm perfectly fine with the current Switch controller. I love the NES but
I'd rather spend a few bucks on new games rather than a new controller when I
have a good one atm

